# New paintjob preview (ice pearl paint!)



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi guys. 
Just a quick preview of my new motorcycle paintjob!

Original colour was pearl mango, but got bored of it. Then went for pearl White, and dropped the bike off it's stand 

This time I went all out and ordered a new paint called 'ice pearl white' from USA 'house of kolor'.

Got the parts back today and took some preview pics.
Hard to capture the pearl on an iPhone camera...











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Lots of flake popping :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice. House of kolor are expensive but from what I've seen very impressive


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

lots of lovely flake! What bike are they going on?


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice paint, when can we see it on the bike? :argie:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Kawasaki or Triumph maybe !?

Looks very nice, now get the full bike pics up :thumb:


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks guys!
The fairings are going back onto my Hyosung GTR (Korean Bike)

(this is an old pic, the white paint here isn't the new ice pearl paintjob)









It was originally Mango coloured, i got bored and had it painted pearl white, which was better than mango but exactly the effect i wanted, i then dropped the bike off its stand (very bad times) so it needed new clip-ons, indicators, footpegs etc... and new paint.

This time went for the fancy paint that would shine as much as white paint can shine lol

Had plenty of work done to her from standard, great little bike 

Next stop is the custom exhaust system, sold the Yoshimura and going for a 'one off' stainless dual exhaust system (one either side) with stubby carbon moto GP style cans.

Then its MOT time and im back on the road 

Made up with the paint though, best paint ive seen on the market for something that stands out but isnt too chavvy bling lol


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks very tidy mate...

Havent really heard or seen much of these bikes so :thumb: for doing something different to the norm.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

The bikes are starting to get a good following in the UK, they are available in 125, 250 and 650cc all V-Twin models, older carb models and newer fuel injected models.
The Hyosung company used to build parts for Suzuki under contract and most of the older SV models where produced in their factory's.

Hyosung was also known as UM motors and now branded S&T motors, they do a range of scooters, bikes, crossers and quads.

The model i have is the GT125R as standard and is a full V-Twin 125c DOHC engine with plenty of torque for a small cc engine.

The only downpoints from the bike is the welding could be visually better in places, the brakes are not great (TcTc make) and the exhaust downpipes are mild steel which rust through quickly.

All can be replaced with better aftermarket items to improve the bike, other than that its the biggest 125cc bike on the market, this thing is the same size as the older GSXR models! and the sound is great as most single cylinder 125s sound like pit bikes where this has a nice v-twin deep rasp 

Ad,


----------



## atd (May 28, 2011)

What a colour - stunning.


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

Once the paints had plenty of airing and you are ready for your LSP, get some pure sealant on there like Poorboys EX-P.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah i will be sealing then waxing the fairings a few times before i put them on the bike (easier off than on!) just dont know what decals to make for it (i make my own with a vinyl cutter) OR if to leave it plain?!?

If its plain it may look a little too boring and well... plain...

I dont want to add a big sponsor to it either as Hyosung don't race so... would have to be a one off design.

Ive found a supplier of glitter vinyl (im thinking black glitter or red glitter) and make some jap kanji or something to pop on their (a little hayabusa style see pic below)










Opinions/suggestions welcome!


----------



## Kneller (May 13, 2011)

Very nice mate, got to love HOK paint!


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmm just out of interest, what is best for sealing and waxing out of my collection...

*WAX*
Dodo - Blue Velvet
Valet Pro - Artemis wax seal
NaviWax Dark wax

Will it need polishing before i wax it?

*Polishes*
Cherry Glaze
AG SRP
AG UDS
Menz (i have all of the main ones)
T-Cut

Sealents:
none  (anyone want to send me a small sample of PB EX-P, just enough to do the fairings with?)


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning paint...:thumb:

These are very under rated just need to keep ontop of the cleaning as that can let them down but not an issue on here.

The 250 is a cracker...:thumb: Nothing wrong with the others but the 250 just takes it...:thumb:


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

adamck said:


> Yeah i will be sealing then waxing the fairings a few times before i put them on the bike!


Not sure I would even bother with a wax, just a pure sealant so it does not mask the flake in any way.

just my opinion.


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Rew said:


> Not sure I would even bother with a wax, just a pure sealant so it does not mask the flake in any way.
> 
> just my opinion.


i dont have PB EX-P, but i think i have some BRITEMAX EXTREME ELEMENTS in a sample bottle, will that do?

Thanks


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

That's stunning, really does look the part! Some red and black asian lettering would look pretty sweet and a bit different too. CAn't wait to see the finish article


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Ok sealed with britemax and then waxed them with Naviwax Dark.

Tested the wax on a small panel first and if anything it made it sparkle more rather than mask it!

Looks amazing, took a few more pics in the sun earlier  think i captured the sparkle a little bit better!


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

That paint looks sweet mate 

I am in the process of getting my bike done as well well it ant stated as yet 
I want a black paint that looks gold from diff angles 

But ant to sure if i can get paint like this lol does anyone know or seen it like this??



ps with your paint i would try not to put to many stickers over it


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

bonkey said:


> That paint looks sweet mate
> 
> I am in the process of getting my bike done as well well it ant stated as yet
> I want a black paint that looks gold from diff angles
> ...


House of Kolor - Ice Pearl Gold (same as mine but gold flakes on black basecoat)









You will have to bend over and lube yourself up though when you see the price!! lol

2 ounce (of flakes only): $85.26

Looks cool though, cant help but think black with grey pearl would look better though

Or GLINT GOLD PEARL


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

they look good mate


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

so how much did you use on yours??


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

I dont know i didnt paint it lol, i just paid for the finished product...
I think 2oz would be more than enough for a fully faired bike, probably twice that or more for a car? some painters on here may be better to advise!

From what i was told its not an easy job at all and requires quite abit of talent to do it well, I can tell from getting my fairings back that its very thick paint, must be quite a lot of laquer/clear coat layers with the flakes for the effect!

Sorry i cant help more lol


----------



## bonkey (Nov 24, 2009)

i'll have to look in to it as i just found some cool flaks 

THANKS FOR THE HELP MATE


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

adamck said:


> Ok sealed with britemax and then waxed them with Naviwax Dark.
> 
> Tested the wax on a small panel first and if anything it made it sparkle more rather than mask it!
> 
> ...


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Amazing colour.


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

As this has been done by a proper paint shop, did they provide the paint or did you sort this out yourself?

How much did it cost for the paint itself?

Been looking at some of the colours they do and they are fantastic!


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmmm hard to say as
1) i work for a motorcycle repair company
2) the boss was paying

so i chose whatever paint i wanted without taking the price into account (gotta make the most of it when the boss is paying!) 

My colleague who painted it estimated it at £1000+ for the job if he was doing it as a foreigner...

Dont know if thats the high end of the pricing or the low end, i just know it was a lot of work and skill to get the finish as good he got it!

HOK paints are incredible! so much choice! i was like a kid in a sweet shop when i was told to just pick a colour lol


----------

